

Tipjoy.com - possible home for CraigBucks - ivankirigin
http://www.boingboing.net/2009/05/07/tipjoycoypossible.html

======
Brushfire
I'm missing the point. Why this would be useful and beneficial for consumers?
The article doesn't really go into specifics about why this would be a good
thing. Neat, sure.

Personally, when I sell stuff on craigslist, I'm looking for cash I can use in
the rest of my life, not just on craigslist -- and that liquidity issue is why
I dont get it.

But I'm willing to listen. Ideas?

------
psyklic
If I am debted for what I get from someone and go into bankruptcy, why would
anyone care? Purists would say that I am a "taker" and not a "giver", but if I
provide value to who I _do_ give to, then why does it even matter how much I
"take"?

------
quellhorst
I tried to contact Rushkoff after the first posting about Craig Bucks but got
no response. Its sad that he will talk about the general idea but not about
possible implementations and their pitfalls.

------
bdotdub
link: <http://www.boingboing.net/2009/05/07/tipjoycoypossible.html>

------
paul9290
dead link

